# Discus & Clown Loaches



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I keep discus and angels, along with angels, harlequin rasboras, and plecos, in my 125 gallon tank and had no problems. My temps are at 82-83 degrees F.

3 discus maybe too small of a group. Discus are skittish and would feel more comfortable in a larger group. Safety in numbers.


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't personally have any experience with keeping Discus and Clown Loaches in the same tank but according to the folks over at Simply Discus they are compatible. The only thing that I would think could be a problem is that Clowns are very active fish and Discus are generally very docile. The water parameters are virtually identical for the two species. 
I heartily agree with crazie.edie on the number of Discus. The minimum recommended number in a tank is 4. They are extremely social fish and in the wild they are found in very large schools.


----------



## fishymatty (Feb 25, 2007)

I keep Discus and clown loaches. They seem fine together but sometimes when the loaches start chasing each other around and playing the discus get scared but they get over it quick.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

I keep discus and loaches. The only thing I would recommend is to add the discus first, (at least 4, but not more than 5 in a 75 gallon. 3 is a bad number for discus.) 

Let the discus get comfortable in their new surroundings before adding the loaches. A new tank AND a gaggle of overactive clown loaches might be too much stress at once. Let the discus get adjusted then add the loaches- and make sure to quarantine them.


----------



## jesstray (Mar 17, 2005)

turbosaurus said:


> I keep discus and loaches. The only thing I would recommend is to add the discus first, (at least 4, but not more than 5 in a 75 gallon. 3 is a bad number for discus.)
> 
> Let the discus get comfortable in their new surroundings before adding the loaches. A new tank AND a gaggle of overactive clown loaches might be too much stress at once. Let the discus get adjusted then add the loaches- and make sure to quarantine them.


Do you actually quarantine your loaches? I tried that once and all 3 loaches died. They were about 3" long and I quarantined them in a 10 gallon with a little amount of Aquari-sol, due to the fact that I got them from Petsmart. 3 days later they were dead.


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes you should always quarantine any fish you add to your main tank, Clown Loaches included. With Clowns you need to be careful what you add to the water. You don't add meds or chemicals just to prevent something that might come up. The point of QT is so that if they do develop something you can treat it when it comes up. No matter where they come from, Petsmart or not, your fish still should be quarantined, and done so without adding "preventative measures."


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

QT is mandatory. ALL the time. Especially if you're considering discus... Not worth the risk of introducing paratise to disease that will kill your fish. 

Here's a tip. I have a little HOB that's rated for 10 gallon tanks running on my 55 all the time. That way the media is always cycled so If I need to quarentine, I can pull out the empty 10 gallon, fill it with water and move the filter over. As an added benefit, it helps to keep the protein film off the top of the 55.


----------



## jesstray (Mar 17, 2005)

turbosaurus said:


> QT is mandatory. ALL the time. Especially if you're considering discus... Not worth the risk of introducing paratise to disease that will kill your fish.
> 
> Here's a tip. I have a little HOB that's rated for 10 gallon tanks running on my 55 all the time. That way the media is always cycled so If I need to quarentine, I can pull out the empty 10 gallon, fill it with water and move the filter over. As an added benefit, it helps to keep the protein film off the top of the 55.


Thats a great idea, I need to try that.


----------



## trexsd (Dec 1, 2014)

discus are slower peaceful while clowns are semi aggressive.i keep 6 discus and 2 clown loaches together in a 6*2*2 aquarium. my discus have been growing for over two years and have started mating. my clown loaches are small and have just been a month.so far its been good.

Since the discus have grown they have become really strong and aggressive specially after mating. the loaches will grow big at a rapid rate and start getting more aggressive but both get plenty of food to eat and the loaches have enough spaces to hide in the bottom.. hence the discus should be safe.. also the loaches feast on the snails that have infested my tank. they will be occupied till the time the snails thrive..once the snails are eaten they might turn their attention to the other fish...!!

more than the discus i worry for my chorys. so far the they have been doing ok by keeping away from the clowns.. the clowns are always inside the wood pieces in which snails hide and dont bother them too much.. 

so my advice for maximum success : firstly keep much lesser clowns than discus. max 2 clowns in any tank with discus. Secondly let the discus grow for atleast a year before u add clown loaches in the tank.. thirdly provide enough spaces which are dark for clowns. and finally give them both enough food..


----------

